# Can you say 6,000?



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I don't know if anyone noticed but KIMBERLY is very close to post number 6,000. You go girl - what fantastic advice and knowledge you have. Thanks for sharing it with us. You deserve a :grouphug:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I noticed earlier today she was at 5,988. I have 1/10 of her posts lol.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Count down---only 4 more to go......:biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you are SUCH a yakker!

But that's okay because we love you!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been a member since January of last year....I hit 800 posts today! 6000?!? How in the heck do you get anything else done, Kimberly? LOL. I do agree, though...you're advice is invaluable!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS KIMBERLY! YOU ARE A YAKKING PROFESSIONAL! TEACH US!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Go Kimberly!!! thanks for all your advice and knowledge!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly-get working on something special for your 6000th post!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah Kimberly! We love and thank you!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: You're such a big teaser, Kimberly! How could you stop yakking at 5999??? But I bet you're pulling a nice 6000th post together :biggrin1: Looking forward to read more from you every single day!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, I am so impressed. I am thrilled to have met such a great yakker with invaluable advice and some really cute puppies!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think she's all talked out guys! She's at 5999 and HOLDING! op2:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I think she is taking lots of pics and making videos for her 6000th post!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I sure hope she is!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, I was waiting for this day!! C'mon Kimberly..... come out, come out wherever you are !! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Was checking for Kimberly----:attention: Kimberly???:attention:

Congrats on your ALMOST 6000th post! This forum wouldn't be the same without you. I enjoy your knowledge and advice,and watching your babies--:hug: Thank you for the puppy cam. That was truly awesome!:thumb: What a treat!:thumb:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a little stinker, I thought for sure I would see her 6000th post by this morning.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness 6,000 post..........way to go!!!!!!! Thank you for all your information....it really helps us newbies with this wonderful little breed.
Hava great time yackin it up!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wow- Kimberly has will power, being able to hold out on us!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am checking also.....been watching for Kimberly's 6000 post!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Kimberly! Did someone :tape: you? You must be having a ball making us all wait! But we KNOW you can't hide for too long...5999 posts speak for themselves..tee hee.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Come on Kimberly, you can do it!!!eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's teasing us!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly is giving me Martha & Galleta (if she doesn't say anything then it is true!)

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, she's waiting and waiting to make the announcement that I will be getting a free puppy from her next litter! She wants to make sure and draw the suspense out so you all are ready for it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly you cant cheat using PM forever..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Where is the 6000 poster....come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh oh, Kimberly! It's already time for my afternoon nap and you still haven't posted the big 6000. I sure hope you're just teasing us and all is well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just to ward off any worry- I did get a PM form Kimberly last night about the "deli selects" food I posted on another thread-- she said she didn't want to "waste her 6000th post" on it but in usual form wanted me to have the info.

But WHERE IS THE 6000TH POST Kimberly? I think it is going to be a good one!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, thanks for the update, but I'm not worried. I think Kimberly is just plain :evil:!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - 6000!! Lets see it!! Come on Kimberly - make a good one!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think we should all pool together and start PM bombing Kimberly until she comes out of hiding..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think if she doesn't come out of hiding, one of us might beat her in the meanwhile :biggrin1: Let's see, who else is close to the 6000...?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, it's you, you're the closest...only 924 posts away, you go girl :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, LOL, I'm sure Kimberly will come back before then! At least I should hope so. :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You know she has also gone back to being invisible. This is all very suspicious.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

What is going on here.....I think something is fishy if you ask me...:fish:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It must be because Kimberly is on her way down here with Galleta and Martha for me


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What's up?? I thought I would re-check this thread thinking that the confetti would be flowing, only to find that Kimberly is still at 5,999! Oh Kimberly, get to yakking my dear and hit that enter button!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think perhaps we need to be better enablers... hmmmm....

Kimberly, Kubrick misses your posts!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Lina that was too funny.....made me chuckle when I read Kubrick sign!!!!!!

Where are you Kimberly!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor Kubrick, look how much he misses Kimberly. Now how could you not respond to that?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He looks sooo sad doesn't he....I think I see a tear in his eye


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you wouldn't want to make Kubrick cry now would you? 

Meghan, Leeann, great enabling!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Laurie, it's you, you're the closest...only 924 posts away, you go girl :cheer2:


Laurie, If you gave us all your sign in and password we could post simultaneously as you and hit 924 in no time. That would hurry Kimberly up!!!!

you take your time sweet Kimberly, it just better be great!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: Missy, great idea!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We are all pretty evil!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick's picture is now also in the gallery to further entice Kimberly into posting.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly some of us on the east cost do have to go to bed soon.... I was really hoping to see that 6000th today.

Geez I think this is the longes she has ever not posted, are you trying to set 2 records in one??

YOU WIN hurry up girl.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Still waiting.........op2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Kimberly*







*Kimberly where are you????*:ear:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, you have 2.5 hours before I need to go to bed, so please HURRY. I know you must be going through withdrawal...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you guys! Here it is.

I wasn't going to do anything special, and then ANNe's post  along with a few others made me feel like I had to do something, so I started working on a quick project amidst another project that needed my attention today... but then I came here and saw Kubrick's sad note... How sweet!

So, just for Kubrick:









Tinky's Saturday grooming got interrupted by a couple of things that came up this weekend, so I decided to play around with the camera after her bath today.










I also finally got that video uploaded to YouTube this afternoon. I did a trial run yesterday and uploaded a poor version of it, so while I was working on something else, I did get the full version uploaded. I'll be back to post it in a bit.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Kimberly!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! :cheer2:

You know how much we missed you today!

Kubrick says thank you! Tinky looks gorgeous!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Congrats Kimberly on 6000!!

Tinky looks absolutley stunning.

Thanks Kubrick for helping bring Kimberly back to us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations and great photos!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh look at her hair all the way to the ground! She looks gorgeous and CONGRATS 

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Way to go Kubrick!!!!!! Congrats Kim on your 6000 post!!!!! She looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YAY!!!!! congrats Kimberly. Tinky is gorgeous!!! 7000 here she comes.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful Kimberly. Lina, thanks to you and Kubrick we have our 6,000th post from Kimberly.:whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay! Congrats Kimberly :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tinky and I say Congratulations and . . .
[URL=http://blingee.com/blingee/view/49969509-Tinky-says-]


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_CONGRATULATIONS on 6000, Kimberly!_

I can't believe it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Geri, that's funny! I was playing around with the photo too, and considering doing some tilework with it. 









I don't know how to fix this, because YouTube keeps insisting that I've uploaded a duplicate file. (I did a poor quality video to see if it would load faster and now as many times as I try, I can't get the original to upload.)

Anyway, here is one version of the pups playing on the grass, getting Piaget into his RLH, but Martha felt a need to intervene. She still thinks she is Piaget's nanny after all this time. LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Kimberly, Martha seems like she's definitely keeping track of Piaget's exploits.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I'm almost in tears from all the laughing I'm doing!!! Lina, that sign and poor ol' Kubrick is a hoot!!!!!! GREAT thinking girl!!  :thumb:

Kimberly, it's been so much fun reading how everyone is egging you on, just waiting for your 6000th post. This is a crazy bunch of gals, I tell ya. It's been worth the wait. Tinky is gorgeous!! I loved that video clip of the RLH puppies! How nice to see GREEN grass!!!!!!! sigh........... 

You are a wonderful friend, support, source of invaluable information and advice, have a great sense of humor and it's been wonderful getting to know you through this forum. I hope to meet you one day, Kimberly. Who knows? I might just have to fly down there and get one of your sweeties for myself! After all, Amanda is getting TWO of them! hmmpppffffff...... 

:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh sweet Martha is hilarious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Piaget has nothing on Martha!!! THanks for the video


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON #6000, KIMBERLY!!

The pictures of Tinky are gorgeous, and of course Maddie thinks so too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Carolina you are too funny! How creative was that?? Kimberly, Tinky just takes my breath away. She looks fabulous! :first: I've always been taken by her good looks!

The video is a hoot! I love that bunny hop action with the pups. They are so cute all bip boppin' along while Piaget speeds around them like a racecar.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Great Video and picture of Tinky.....She is so pretty..:kiss:
That Martha is a real wet blanket for Piaget isn't she? It was funny to see. The little girls are so cute bopping and playing.

Congrats on your 6000th post!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a great video, Kimberly! What does it mean in "dog language" when Martha is chasing Piaget around? Is she trying to stop him? Herd him? Discipline him?

Just curious. Sometimes Scout does that to Lincoln and to other dogs too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Martha is sooooooooo Beta! Tinky is definitely Alpha, just sitting back letting everyone do their thing until she decides it is time for something to change, then Martha jumps into action and gets bossy on her behalf. (She takes her roll in our home a bit too seriously.) If Tinky isn't around (like the video captured), Martha assumes the bossy role immediately. She still sees Piaget as her little pup to control and it is so funny because he is bigger than she is now. Isn't he fast? 

Marj, I adore you! Your comments are too kind.

By the way, I learned of this topic from Salsa's new mommy. She replied to an email of mine and mentioned that you all seem so nice and were eagerly awaiting 6000. LOL! Don't tell her, but I think that means you may see a sign of her down the road. Then again, she may do the same as three of Tinky's pups owners (Buddy, Bandit and Wilson) and just read and enjoy you.

Speaking of... I can't believe I didn't get pictures of Tinky with a couple of her pups this week!!! Maddie was over last week and then Bandit was here this weekend. Piaget is close enough that I could probably arrange it... hmmm

Amanda, except that Galleta is a girl, you better hurry up and come and get her. Salsa will be gone before you can even drive up to my street! 

Most importantly, Carolina, please give Kubrick my love! He's such a doll that I completely succumbed to your ploy when I saw it. ha ha!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I don't know about other dogs, but this is something that Martha has always done with Tinky's puppies as they grow. As soon as they start running on the grass, she engages them in a rougher play, rolling them when they are small, but taking short cuts and barking and cutting them off as they get older. If you watch, you will see both of their tails are going strong in "happy" mode. Piaget loves when Martha does it, and she loves his reaction. They are funny together. I'm afraid that if any of the other boys came back they wouldn't remember her method of play though. Bandit wasn't too sure of her this weekend. He enjoyed the boys and the pups, but Martha wasn't his favorite. She's too bossy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly,

I love that video. It was so cute watching the puppy hop. There's nothing quite like the sheer joy of a puppy playing.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I just loved watching Martha boss Piaget around. And yes, he is fast. Great to see everyone.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I gave Kubrick your love for you and he is just clonked down at my feet and didn't even look up. He's pretending that he doesn't care, you see. Just like a man. 

We're so exciting to be seeing you guys soon! Our dates are FINALLY set and I already bought tickets. We're arriving Wed. April 16th late at night and leaving late on Tuesday April 22nd. The weekend is chock full of wedding things, but I'm pretty much free on Thursday, Friday and Monday.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

eace::whoo:*Congratulations Kimberly on your 6000 posting!!:*eace:::whoo:

*thanks for all your help and advice!!!*

*Love the pictures and video!!!*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lina - does this mean that we can arrange an SF bay area play date and meet you?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Lina - does this mean that we can arrange an SF bay area play date and meet you?


I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wonderful Video Kimberly! love Piaget and Martha's antics and snorts (you got piglets back there hiding out) salsa and galleta are just precious. hop hop hop.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL, once I saw kubrick's post I knew Kimberly wouldn't take long. I mean who can resist that cute face? I love the video of the puppies, they are so grown up. They are almost as big as mom. We do a lot of playing and rolling each other on the grass here, so if Martha is ever in the neighborhood she is more than welcome to stop by for a bit (or stay forever).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It was funny because I had the email from Salsa's mom (about other things) and she mentioned that the forum was waiting for #6000, so I took the picture of Tinky and came over to post it after I had a few other writing tasks done and then saw Kubrick's message. It was time for me to leave, but I got my daughter to help me take that photo just for him minutes before we ran out the door.

I have a couple of annual deadlines this week, so I'm just going to check the forum once in the morning and again in the afternoon or evening all week. I'm not hiding. I'm just four feet away at my second desk without the computer most of the time this week.

Anne, that would be fun. I travel to the Springfield area (via St. Louis) on occasion, but I haven't taken any of my dogs there yet. We'll have to see about that!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Anne, that would be fun. I travel to the Springfield area (via St. Louis) on occasion, but I haven't taken any of my dogs there yet. We'll have to see about that!


So my idea is that you fly into St. Louis, leave the dog(s) with me, go onto Springfield and then come pick them back up. That is if you can find them :evil:eep::behindsofa:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Woohahhah Lina, that picture is priceless!!

Congratulations Kimberly on your 6000th!!! Amazing!!! Thank you so much for all the wonderful moments you share with us!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally and Lisa, yes I would love to do a play date! Again, it can't be on the weekend at all, though, and I would prefer if it was in the lower Bay Area as my mom lives in Marina (Monterey County) and Kubrick gets carsick. If it has to be in San Francisco, though, I'll make it up there. I think I will put Kubrick on Cerenia so hopefully it won't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally and Lisa, yes I would love to do a play date! Again, it can't be on the weekend at all, though, and I would prefer if it was in the lower Bay Area as my mom lives in Marina (Monterey County) and Kubrick gets carsick. If it has to be in San Francisco, though, I'll make it up there. I think I will put Kubrick on Cerenia so hopefully it won't be too much of a problem.


Maybe we can have it at my place, which is between SF and Monterey....I am in Palo Alto  Let's make it happen!! The weather should be nice enough for outdoors too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Kimberly,
Congratulations! I thank you also for your advice. Whenever I search the forums on a topic, you always have some good tips! It was also a pleasure to watch the Fiesta Litter grow up, and those pictures of Tinky are gorgeous!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane - tag you're it. Palo Alto is a perfect in between spot. I'll help co-host if you'd like. Oh I'm so excited. An Easty-Westy coast play date. Lina let us know which day is best for you. I'll clear my calender to meet Kubrick - the famous man who made Kimberly come out and play with us yesterday! :whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great video Kimberly!

Lito just came running over to watch it, I really think he recognized his former yard  Or maybe that is just wishful thinking on my part!

Congratulations on your 6 millionth post :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly - Congratulations on 6000!!!!! Where do you find the time? Love the pics of Tinky, so pretty. The video is great.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly, Wow, what is the secret to keep Tinky's coat? Delilah has Sam's coat a mess. She is living up to her name. Keep up the great yakking!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, if I am specifically trying to protect one dog's coat, puppies do not get to bite on them. Piaget gets to play with the puppies, but only under my supervision because I want to keep his coat fully intact. Thankfully, he's prissy and won't let them tear it up. It gets him running and playing everytime they try. Tinky does get to play with the puppies, but manages to keep most of her coat anyway. If you look at the center of her back in that photo, you can see the hair is poofed up. (She's not really roached) Those are just shorter hairs from puppy play that the wind picked up.

Tinky actually has a more textured coat (not silky) that used to be in really bad shape, but once I moved her over to the Fromm salmon variety and began adding salmon oil to her food, she improved within months. She is the one dog I know that has had a major improvement in coat from puppy to adult. Usually the puppy coats are nicer, in my opinion.

I cut all of her hair off two years ago and was so sorry, but now that it has grown out, and had puppies in between, I've been surprised at how it looks. I don't think I can cut her down again.

Michele, where do I find the time? I get up at 4am most days, and can only walk, groom, play and train the dogs, and shop for and clean the home so much. I get to visit you guys in between! (I'm also a very fast typist and get timing error notices all the time that the forum doesn't allow more than one post every 30 seconds. LOL)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What I am getting from all these post, is if you have a dog with a bad coat, send them to Kimberly's house. Maybe Belle should be on her way up now 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll take Belle. Then you can pick up your girl Galleta.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- on my way up!!! I bet they are probably around the same size right now too. DH would only notice when Galleta didn't bark at everything, run like a psycho in circles, and boss him around! Oh yeah and she has color but maybe he will think Belle is just dirty!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm sure he wouldn't notice! Get up there and get Galleta before anyone else does!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Belle has been in big trouble this week with DH so I am thinking he might say Kimberly can't have trade backs! I have one a girlfriend flying in tonight that Belle adores and I am hoping she wears off all of Belle's energy so DH doesn't want to strangle her anymore!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You're heading west, Lina?! You will have to start a new thread and post pictures, girl. LOTS of pictures!!!!!! You luck thang.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, YES! I'm going to visit my parents, have a wedding shower, an engagement dinner and a two families getting together BBQ all in one weekend. Crazy you say? I totally agree! But that was the only way we could do it, and both sets of parents wanted to do something and my sister said "Let's throw in the shower too and get it done!" 

It should be busy, but fun. I'll definitely be getting together with people from the forum and will share pics, don't you worry!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooo, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Oh Laurie?*

Hey did you try and slip by us with #6000? HMMMM? Or are you counting Lily's birthday as your honorary post?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Darn!!! My 6000th was quite a while ago, and I was hoping no one would see what a :jaw:big mouth I am!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh Darn!!! My 6000th was quite a while ago, and I was hoping no one would see what a :jaw:big mouth I am!!!!


TOO LATE!!!!!! ound: :biggrin1:

CONGRATULATIONS LAURIE!!!!! You rule!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats Laurie!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Gotcha! We love ya any way!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! CONGRATS ON #6000 LAURIE!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

6 balloons for 6 x 1000 posts!

Yahooo!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurie....WOW...that's a lot of finger talking.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WOW thats AWESOME!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*CONGRATS LAURIE!*

:whoo::clap2: I'm glad you let your fingers do the talking!:hug:


----------

